

Prosthetics with Personality: London Artist Creates Intricate Limbs - RougeFemme
http://www.healthline.com/health-news/tech-prosthetic-maker-creates-limbs-with-personality-041913

======
RougeFemme
Ha, I can see how you'd think that. Nah, I've been on their site a lot lately
because of TEDMED.

------
joshu
Do you work at healthline?

